# Finally had my little princess :)



## DeeM73

Hi ladies!Finally had my little princess Catherine on the 1st of May :happydance: All happened so quick!She is a little miracle :dance: I've had a wonderful pregnancy,sad it's over but so blessed to have our little princess :hugs: xx


----------



## Celestine

Wonderful! Congratulations to you! :cloud9:


----------



## DeeM73

Thank you :flower: x


----------



## Bats11

Yay Dee, CONGRATULATIONS!! Thats so wonderful, enjoy your new baby girl xx


----------



## suzimc

Congratulations honey, I'm so pleased for you! xxx :flower:


----------



## DeeM73

Thank you both so much :hugs: she is just adorable xx


----------



## Bats11

Dee can you tell me about your labour, how did it all go?

Dont forget to change your signature x


----------



## ChelliBelle

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Gia7777

Congrats!


----------



## DeeM73

Thanks Ladies :flower: x 
Bats my labour was so quick!My waters broke at 3pm Monday 30th,phoned the hospital and they told me to come in at 10pm unless anything happened before then.I was a little crampy but nothing major so headed over at 10.I was monitored for about an hour and just as we were leaving I started getting contractions but they were ones I could handle.I mentioned this to the midwife but she said just take paracetamol and try and get some sleep and if nothing happened to come in at 3pm following day.We just got home when they started to get really painful,next I had my show and was in excrutiating pain :( phoned hospital and said I was coming back in.It felt like the longest journey back to the hospital!Could hardly walk when I got out the car so my husband had to get me a wheelchair.Anyway no sooner had I got on the bed when I felt the urge to push,midwife examined me and I was 10cm dilated!Was whisked away to labour suite,didn't have time to get changed and was all over within 45 mins on gas and air!Honestly can't believe how quick it was!Such a wonderful experience like my other 2 :) Really miss my 'bump' but so blessed to have our little miracle.I've had a wonderful pregnancy and birth and enjoyed every minute of it.Would love to do it again :happydance: xx


----------



## crystal443

Congrats!!!!:hugs:


----------



## DeeM73

Thank you :flower: x


----------



## Bats11

Oh my gosh Dee your birth experience sounds amazing, you are so lucky, i hope i experience my birth in that way. Well you never know, number 4 could be around the corner :thumbup:

I also know im going to miss being pregnant, but im also really looking forward to welcoming our baby Anabele into our family.

You know how fast they grow Dee, so absorb it all in & enjoy her xx


----------



## MrsRH

congratulations on your bundle of joy!
:hugs:
x


----------



## vintage67

Congratulations!


----------



## DeeM73

Thank you ladies :flower: x


----------



## DeeM73

Bats11 said:


> Oh my gosh Dee your birth experience sounds amazing, you are so lucky, i hope i experience my birth in that way. Well you never know, number 4 could be around the corner :thumbup:
> 
> I also know im going to miss being pregnant, but im also really looking forward to welcoming our baby Anabele into our family.
> 
> You know how fast they grow Dee, so absorb it all in & enjoy her xx

It sure was amazing!!!So much so that I would love to do it all over again :) although I doubt that will ever happen :nope: I really miss being pregnant but so glad our little miracle is here :happydance: They sure do grow up so fast,can't believe she's a week tomorrow already! Thanks Bats :) How you keeping by the way? xx


----------



## Bats11

Oh i love your new signature!

Im doing good thanks, my belly is huge, gets in my way, havent been sleeping well actually, but all good! Tomorrow im going for my routine doctor check up, i get to hear her heartbeat, which always melts my heart.

How about yourself, how are you doing? Hows your 1st week of being a new mum going?


----------



## Skye1

DeeM73 said:


> Thanks Ladies :flower: x
> Bats my labour was so quick!My waters broke at 3pm Monday 30th,phoned the hospital and they told me to come in at 10pm unless anything happened before then.I was a little crampy but nothing major so headed over at 10.I was monitored for about an hour and just as we were leaving I started getting contractions but they were ones I could handle.I mentioned this to the midwife but she said just take paracetamol and try and get some sleep and if nothing happened to come in at 3pm following day.We just got home when they started to get really painful,next I had my show and was in excrutiating pain :( phoned hospital and said I was coming back in.It felt like the longest journey back to the hospital!Could hardly walk when I got out the car so my husband had to get me a wheelchair.Anyway no sooner had I got on the bed when I felt the urge to push,midwife examined me and I was 10cm dilated!Was whisked away to labour suite,didn't have time to get changed and was all over within 45 mins on gas and air!Honestly can't believe how quick it was!Such a wonderful experience like my other 2 :) Really miss my 'bump' but so blessed to have our little miracle.I've had a wonderful pregnancy and birth and enjoyed every minute of it.Would love to do it again :happydance: xx

WOW !!! I hope mine goes like this :haha:

Congratualtions, have you posted any piccies ? :flower:


----------



## DeeM73

Glad you are keeping well :) I'm keeping fine thanks,apart from being a little tired all is well :) Can't believe she is a week already!Will have to get pics posted soon x


----------



## Sparkly222

Congratulations Dee - sounds lke a fabulous birth - well done you! I hope mine is like that - am 40 weeks today and feeling v sick but hoping this is a sign that my little one will arrive soon! xxx Rachel


----------



## DeeM73

Thanks Rachel :hugs: It was a great birth :) so wonderful that I would do it again!!:winkwink: I hope your baby arrives soon :) I was a week late and enjoyed the extra week being pregnant :) let us know when your little bundle of joy is here :hugs: xx


----------



## Borboleta

God bless you and your baby:). Congratulations:)!


----------



## DeeM73

Thank you :flower: x


----------



## DeeM73

How're you keeping Bats?Not long to go now :happydance: x


----------



## Bats11

Hey Dee, good to hear from you, I cant believe your little girl is already 1month old, WOW!

Im so over being pregnant now, I really didnt think I would still be here, I thought being my third I would go earlier, but looks like she is following in her sisters footsteps and going right to the end.

How are you going?


----------



## DeeM73

She will be 6 weeks tomorrow!Grow up so fast!Doing great thanks :) settling into a routine :) I thought I would go early too but ended up a week late!Hopefully you won't have to wait too much longer!So excited for you :happydance: x


----------



## Bats11

Glad to hear your both doing well!

We are all so excited to meet our new baby, its going to be great timing actually cause my girls will have their school holidays when she's born.

At the moment Im just preying for a nice birthing experience xx


----------



## DeeM73

Aww perfect timing!Must admit looking forward to the school holidays too!I'm sure everything will be fine :) try not to worry although I know that's easier said than done!xx


----------



## Bats11

Hey Dee, I had my baby Girl on Thursday the 21st at 3:31am, weighing in at 7lbs5oz!

She is just perfect, Im so inlove with her :cloud9:

My birthing experience was by far the best out of all three of my pregnancies, it was actually beautiful, my wish came true to experience labour with a successful epidural :happydance: I was in labour for 2hrs & 45min, I pushed her out with 4 big pushes!

How's your little bundle going? How are you feeling?


----------



## DeeM73

Bats11 said:


> Hey Dee, I had my baby Girl on Thursday the 21st at 3:31am, weighing in at 7lbs5oz!
> 
> She is just perfect, Im so inlove with her :cloud9:
> 
> My birthing experience was by far the best out of all three of my pregnancies, it was actually beautiful, my wish came true to experience labour with a successful epidural :happydance: I was in labour for 2hrs & 45min, I pushed her out with 4 big pushes!
> 
> How's your little bundle going? How are you feeling?

Aww Bats congratulations :happydance: so happy for you and glad everything went well :) yours sounds just as amazing as mine :) so how is your little princess doing?Yeah she is doing great thanks,8 weeks already!I'm feeling fine thanks,just have to get on with it!!!xx


----------



## Bats11

8wks, my gosh, I cant believe it! 
I love your saying 'just have to get on with it' Anabels been fussy today & that comment you made I just kept saying over in my head, so thanks!
Yes my birthing experience was as beautiful as yours Dee, take care talk to you soon xx


----------



## DeeM73

I know it's went in soooooooo fast!She had her first set of needles today,bless :cry: such a shame.It's true isn't it,you just have to 'get on with it' ha ha nothing else for it!My little princess has fussy days too but I just keep saying to myself it doesn't last forever if you know what I mean!You take care too and speak soon :) xx


----------



## Bats11

Aww poor baby, I hate when they need to get their needles, but it must be done!

My princess has only had 2 fussy nights so far, Im counting my blessings for now and Im enjoying my sleep before she shocks me ha ha! We all know babies, they can change in a flash! but yes you're right its not forever, they grow too quick!

Its Winter here in Australia, so I havent had the chance to take her out for a stroll, its too cold and windy.

How's the weather in the UK? Have you been outdoors much with your princess?


----------



## DeeM73

Don't like when they get their needles either but like you say has to be done and it's for the best.
My little princess does not like sleeping during the day!She only has cat naps unless I go out for a long walk!I try to get as much done in the house when she naps during the day!ha ha Kids are off just now for the summer holidays and my daughter has been a great help :)
Weather hasn't been that great here :( did get out today though :) it has done nothing but rain for weeks!Hopefully you will get out soon.
Hope you are keeping well :hugs: xx


----------

